# Ode to the Uplands



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh how I long for the brisk morning air. I can't wait for the call of chukars in the distance. It's only a few months away. I remember the first dog I hunted behind. He was a nice shorthair named *Jonny*. I knew after the first field that having a bird dog was the way to go. It's almost the greatest time of year in *Utah*. Will you hunt doves or grouse? Or *IS* it chukars that you will pursue? Will you go away from the *Desert* and look for that last rooster? Whichever you decide, grab your pointer, or your *Setter* and get them ready. The time will soon be here.

8)


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

doves are chic birds so just get in shape and chase grouse or chukar. Nicely done Rob, was the constant reference to certain lifestyles and an avatar that led to this character. Just as those who support these issues are highly critisized, so are those who they addimittley offend. There was a point to this. After it became such a mystery though it was really hard to not have a little fun. To bad you found a new job, they are always looking for CSI agents, job well done. :lol:


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

Marc! WOW! I did not see that coming. You ready to chase some birds?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Absolutely, our summer threads and entertainment have come full circle.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_This sort of thang made more sense viewin it through tainted whiskey specs..._ :?

_Clever Rob, vedy clevaa!!!_


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Talk about poor taste! I sure hope you don't let yer 12 year old read the crap you spew on this fine forum.

First, you come on here, struttin’ yer stuff without the guff to PM me personally about my avatar (which I most certainly would have removed at your kind request) then go on trying to subjugate and bring down the character of some of our best and brightest, all the while being a bully, whilst spewing hate, bigotry, and a general state of idiocy.

And all fer what?

Father figure indeed, and a great custodian of our fine sport. :shock: 

I hope I see ya one the chukar hills. :?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Would you like to clarify wanting to see me on the hills? Since it is obviously ok to bring ones family onto the public forum (moderators please take note I did not make the first post about a family member), what in the hell was wrong with your mom and dad for you to turn out the way you did!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Would you like to clarify wanting to see me on the hills? Since it is obviously ok to bring ones family onto the public forum (moderators please take note I did not make the first post about a family member), what in the hell was wrong with your mom and dad for you to turn out the way you did!


I can't see this going any way but downhill, but screw it...I'm sick of being the bigger man.

Wrong with how my parents raised me? Oh, you mean like teaching me too love my fellow man, teaching me respect, acceptance, and to think for myself...crazy stuff like that?

But I'm sure yer raisin' yer kid's right! True patriots, the kind that should make us all proud.

And let me get this straight...I can't get personal but you can make obvious personal attacks towards me and my beliefs? That makes perfect sense.

You're a great American.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Everybody step away from the keyboard. Take a few deep breaths. This is something that should be worked out by way of private messages. Please!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

You can say what ever you want about me, quite frankly I could care less. There are different lines in waging war, I just wanted that to be clear before your parents were brought into this so I would'nt take heat again for saying something mean to you or about your beliefs again. I know you would be shocked, but there there are a few people in this country who may not agree with your lifestyle. I do not profess to be anykind of "great american" but I did give up a citizenship from another country to have freedom of speech, and I also gave the armed forces 7 good years. Edited at 0939. Rob, understood, but I don't think either of us are intrested in doing that so this is it for me on this matter.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

We're all done with this one. 

I'm locking her down. I'll leave it up to the other moderators to decided if it stays locked.


----------

